# Seriously people, how many of you have actually read the 5DIII manual?



## Axilrod (May 21, 2012)

Recently there have been a flood of posts with people asking incredibly basic questions that are easily answered by reading the manual. I'm not saying people shouldn't ask questions, but could you at least google your question, use the search, or check the manual first? I just feel like it's incredibly lazy to jump on Canon Rumors and expect everyone to be your human-powered google for camera questions. 
The worst part is a lot of the time you'll see the person post "never mind, I found it" before there is even a chance for someone to answer, making the thread a total waste of space. 

Not trying to be rude or anything, just a suggestion/observation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2012)

I've read the majority of it, and I don't even own a 5DIII. I consider it a preview of the 1D X manual, in some ways (e.g. AF system).


----------



## TotoEC (May 21, 2012)

I have. I went to the dungeons of the National Cathedral and liking what I am getting out of the 5D3.  The AF is a little bit slow (I have the 24-70 f/2.8L and it was dark). When AF is locked on, you have a keeper!


----------



## crash (May 21, 2012)

I have to admit it didn't all sync in and I keep going back for reference but I read everything but the video stuff. Since I do video I gave that a miss.


----------



## AndreeOnline (May 21, 2012)

TotoEC said:


> I have. I went to the dungeons of the National Cathedral and liking what I am getting out of the 5D3.  The AF is a little bit slow (I have the 24-70 f/2.8L and it was dark).



...and I guess since you've read the manual, you can confidently say that you didn't use Spot AF?

Just saying, since that would make focusing significantly slower. But it's in the manual, so...


----------



## TotoEC (May 22, 2012)

AndreeOnline said:


> TotoEC said:
> 
> 
> > I have. I went to the dungeons of the National Cathedral and liking what I am getting out of the 5D3.  The AF is a little bit slow (I have the 24-70 f/2.8L and it was dark).
> ...



I was using AF Quick mode. In the catacombs, where the 'path' is not well lighted, you can discern a 2 sec delay where the camera 'evaluates' the point of focus, then suddenly the lens 'snaps' and you see the focus confirmation light.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2012)

you forgot the option for multiple times and have it on my phone for easy reference


----------



## V8Beast (May 22, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> you forgot the option for multiple times and have it on my phone for easy reference



Lame. I got the manual memorized. Whenever I need help on how to install the battery, insert the memory card, or attach the neck strap, I just refer to my photographic memory ;D


----------



## bycostello (May 22, 2012)

trouble with modern cameras, turn them on and they do it all for you.... you don't need to.. unless u wanna be a photographer of course


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > you forgot the option for multiple times and have it on my phone for easy reference
> ...



when i was trying to work out what was wrong with that first mk3 body i read that damn manual soooo many times :'( now the replacement i havent even bothered with micro adjust yet. its that good out of the box with any lens. and being able to program the dof preview button to engage ai servo is just the best idea ever
and the AI servo on this thing is killer


----------



## pwp (May 23, 2012)

The manual would be a daunting read for a complete beginner. When I got the 5D3 I flicked through it and paused to absorb the chapters on the new 61 point AF system. Otherwise the 5D3 is a pretty intuitive transition for anyone who has shot Canon for any length of time. 7d users will have the quickest transition.

But still, the manual will probably sit on my desk for a few more weeks before it goes off to the bookshelf alongside all the other dusty old Canon manuals & user guides! I know some people who put a PDF version of the manual for new equipment on their iPhone. Clever idea.

Paul Wright


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

pwp said:


> The manual would be a daunting read for a complete beginner. When I got the 5D3 I flicked through it and paused to absorb the chapters on the new 61 point AF system. Otherwise the 5D3 is a pretty intuitive transition for anyone who has shot Canon for any length of time. 7d users will have the quickest transition.
> 
> But still, the manual will probably sit on my desk for a few more weeks before it goes off to the bookshelf alongside all the other dusty old Canon manuals & user guides! I know some people who put a PDF version of the manual for new equipment on their iPhone. Clever idea.
> 
> Paul Wright



yeah I use goodreader and put all the manuals for all my cameras and flashes and gear in pdf on the phone
that way if i need it its right there with me. i've actually also got the manuals for some of my friends and relatives cameras on there for when they ask me a silly question and i can quickly look it up instead of wading through menus looking for it


----------



## jVillaPhoto (May 23, 2012)

It just looks so nice sealed up in the plastic wrap it comes in


----------



## Bob Howland (May 23, 2012)

I read most of the manual before I bought my 5D3. That's why I bought it. The PDF of the manual is on the hard drive of the laptop that I (sometimes) take with me on photo assignments.


----------



## bhavikk (May 23, 2012)

I have started to read parts off it and will probably read the entire manual bit by bit. I still haven't got my hands on mine yet 6 weeks to go!

I'm also going to watch this http://www.creativelive.com/courses/canon-5d-mark-iii-dslr-fast-start which is free if you watch it live (or the rewatch for the first 24 hours). If I find this useful then I might purchase it so that I can go and refer back to the appropriate sections.


----------



## GDub (May 23, 2012)

I prefer the "Pocket Guide"--the _CliffsNotes_ of the Mark III manual.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 23, 2012)

Wait, don't you just turn the dial to the green box and point and shoot?

My only problem is that sometimes I forget to take the lens cap off and then my photos aren't exposed properly. The back of my lens cap photos are also pretty "soft" and focus seems off. I think I got a lemon.

I'm switching to Nikon. They don't have any problems ever!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 23, 2012)

I want to keep my manuals in shrinkwrap - hopefully I get better resale values 4-5 yrs from now. My 5D III has xxxxx1xxxxx "light leak issue" ;D

I downloaded the manual through Canon site and went through it before I got my 5D III. Even after I got my 5D, I still open it sometimes and read it.


----------



## V8Beast (May 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> when i was trying to work out what was wrong with that first mk3 body i read that damn manual soooo many times :'( now the replacement i havent even bothered with micro adjust yet. its that good out of the box with any lens. and being able to program the dof preview button to engage ai servo is just the best idea ever
> and the AI servo on this thing is killer



Same here. I might get around to micro adjusting the lenses some day, but my 5D3 has been tack sharp without doing so. Using the DOF button for AI servo is sweet, as is programming the set button to adjust ISO. Gotta love how customizable this thing is.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > when i was trying to work out what was wrong with that first mk3 body i read that damn manual soooo many times :'( now the replacement i havent even bothered with micro adjust yet. its that good out of the box with any lens. and being able to program the dof preview button to engage ai servo is just the best idea ever
> ...



oh yeah i am loving it with the sigma 85, simply awesome combo

BTW got my suction cups and clamps for my rig setup now just got to go hunting for some ally tube


----------



## pwp (May 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Being able to program the dof preview button to engage ai servo is just the best idea ever and the AI servo on this thing is killer


Cool! Thanks for this WW. I probably would not have found this very handy little function. 
Just goes to show it's worth having at least an evening with the manual. You discover things!

Paul Wright


----------



## te4o (May 23, 2012)

OK, who can recite by memory the different options for Multiple Exposure Mode :


----------



## V8Beast (May 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> BTW got my suction cups and clamps for my rig setup now just got to go hunting for some ally tube



Have fun! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 23, 2012)

The DOF programmable button has been around for a long time (on 7D).

I've been shooting on the 7D for years, and just recently picked up a 5Dii... I quickly realized what an incredibly AMAZING camera the 7D was/ is, and how "basic" the 5Dii was. Of course the 5Dii's sensor is beautiful and beats the 7D's.

I totally don't understand how anyone can say the 5DIII was a "small" upgrade! It has upgraded basically EVERYTHING.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

te4o said:


> OK, who can recite by memory the different options for Multiple Exposure Mode :



are you talking about the poxy in camera HDR gimmick or setting AEB bracketing function in the menu?
damn i wish i could configure the rate button to activate AEB


----------



## pwp (May 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Damn I wish I could configure the rate button to activate AEB



It's too bad DP-Review didn't apply the blowtorch to this surprising design oversight. I'm prepared to hold my breath for the firmware update that we hope will address the insane black focus point issue as well as the equally baffling Rate button's lack of programability.

DP-Review also failed to mark down the 5D3 for the AI Servo black focus point. They're getting soft over there. Pity.

Paul Wright


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> ... and how "basic" the 5Dii was. Of course the 5Dii's sensor is beautiful and beats the 7D's.
> 
> I totally don't understand how anyone can say the 5DIII was a "small" upgrade! It has upgraded basically EVERYTHING.



for sure thats why i've got a bright screen for my 5dmk2 and it's getting used with my manual focus lenses now
its a pretty sweet combo
the mk3 is just so much better handling than the mk ii


----------



## matukas (May 23, 2012)

I don't own 5D3, but I did read the manual 100%. But I do this for all Canon DSLR-s which have xD numbering pattern. It's educational at least.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > ... and how "basic" the 5Dii was. Of course the 5Dii's sensor is beautiful and beats the 7D's.
> ...



That's exactly why I bought a 5Dii too! First thing I did was buy the better focusing screen and slapped my manual lenses on it. Great combo. Beautiful images.


----------



## fsu_dan17 (May 23, 2012)

I have read it front to back...I downloaded the manual from the canon site so I could have some good reading material here in Afghanistan..I plan on picking it up as soon as I get home in June.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 23, 2012)

Where's the "holds my hand up" smiley?


----------

